# Husqvarna Chute Deflctor Cable



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

New guy from Maine, just bought a 2005 10530 SBE w/ missing chute deflector cable. Husqvarna only shows a part # for the whole assembly and I just need the cable. There are cables available on line with various part numbers but I don't have a part# for just the cable. Wondering if someone here has replaced this cable on a 10530 and knows the part number.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

None-of my go-to suppliers for parts in general show that cable being available separately from the assembly. :sad2:

Richard


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I take it it's the 90-110 dollar assembly you're trying to repair ?? Part #532428272


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

The part number in the owners man. is 532 17 86-74 which is the deflector assembly. I just want the cable.


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

bigiron said:


> The part number in the owners man. is 532 17 86-74 which is the deflector assembly. I just want the cable.


It's been updated / replaced. The new part number is 587030801.

https://www.husqvarna-parts-sales.com/control-assy-deflector-532178674

Richard


----------



## GeekOnTheHill (Oct 11, 2018)

Link to the replacement part at one of my favorite parts suppliers:

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/control-assembly-deflector-p-659908.html

They're not necessarily the cheapest supplier, but they ship quickly and I've never had a problem with them. They also stock a staggering number of parts for... well, pretty much everything.

Richard


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you all for the replies. I do not need or want the entire assembly. I want to replace just the cable that runs from the deflector to the control lever


----------



## bigiron (Oct 15, 2018)

bigiron said:


> thank you all for the replies. I do not need or want the entire assembly. I want to replace just the cable that runs from the deflector to the control lever


ttt


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

maybe try a bicycle repair shop. They probably have cables and sheaths around that you can cut to size.


----------

